# blocking the wind?



## aftershox454 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys

last night I did another batch of smoked duck but the wind just made it the most miserable experience in the world...

besides it being below freezing the wind was strong enough to blow out my smoker-

was curious if you guys have devised ways of blocking the wind besides stacking plywood around it or moving it into the garage.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 8, 2010)

If you can get on the down-wind side of a structure is best place to start. Then, you can find the area with the least turbulant wind from there, and do some blocking. I used to place my smoker that way, and then put up plywood or a side or two of a large cardboard box and had good results.

For the past 2 years, I've been improving my outdoor kitchen to keep myself, my grills & smokers and all my cooking/prep gear out of the weather, but without having at least 3 walls and a roof over your head, using the shelter of existing structures is the best start.

I smoke and grill year-round, even in 20-30 below zero temps, so I've had my share of exposure to mother nature. Getting out of the wind is the single biggest improvement you can make for your outdoor cooking experience to be more enjoyable. Wind is also a cookers worst enemy for temp swings or overall low chamber temps, and in the case of gassers, flame-out conditions.

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Now they say that Mother Nature is the reasoning for invention. So put on your thinking cap and you can come up with some simple ways of blocking the wind, rain, snow or even the dead of night.


----------



## phlunkie (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like my sunday experience. (in florida of all places) Such a rookie mistake.  But it was impromptu.

  I have too been thinking of ways to block the wind.  I am thinking about devising a system that will expand as needed along the back ,kinda of like a baby gate, (have 2 smokers) and sides that fold out.  Not sure of the material yet. I won't get to this until after xmas (that is if i get my l*wes gift cards).

My other quick thought is since I am on a wood deck, i can run a tarp along the outside of the deck.  But the last thing I want to see is a blue tarp on my property.  Blue tarps are so played out here.


----------



## phlunkie (Jan 7, 2011)

I ended up breaking out the tarps to help block the wind.   I am good as long as the wind isn't coming head on to the smokers.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep build yourself a wind break it will save your butt time and time again.


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 7, 2011)

Check out my avatar, I have a roof also that is not in the pic.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2011)

If you don't want to put plywood around it, or hang tarps up, there's only one thing left to do.

This way you can watch the game while you smoke---better check with the wife first!!!







Bearcarver


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Man Cave!!!


----------



## phlunkie (Jan 21, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Check out my avatar, I have a roof also that is not in the pic.




What you built is what has been rolling around my head.  But yours is better than the bits i have.  By chance do you have any bigger pictures for me to drool and possible blanantly rip ideas off of?


----------

